# Captain for Hire?



## afcopper15 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've seen a couple of Charter Captains do "for hire" trips where they go out on someone else's boat and show them some spots/techniques. Please PM me with prices and what this type of trip entails if you are a charter captain that does this type of service. 

Thanks!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

you need to call Robert Adams with Bout Time charters. he's been around along time. not some young kid. 380-1671... bouttimecharters.net


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Capt. Delyn.... He does this type of trip exclusively. Check his posts he is a fish killing machine!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

kandv2000 said:


> Capt. Delyn.... He does this type of trip exclusively. Check his posts he is a fish killing machine!


+10,000% If you want to come home with a ton of good fish, he's your man.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Try South Again Charters. Capt. Brad King. Good guy, good skills and very personable.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Capt. Brad King
South Again Charters LLC
850-316-0997
www.southagain.com
www.pensacolafishcharters.com
[email protected]
Inshore/Nearshore Charters


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I will also suggest Capt. Brad King! Also Capt. Brant. His website is Captbrant.com. He has an awesome clothing line that is up and coming as well.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

afcopper15 said:


> I've seen a couple of Charter Captains do "for hire" trips where they go out on someone else's boat and show them some spots/techniques. Please PM me with prices and what this type of trip entails if you are a charter captain that does this type of service.
> 
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> What pass do you want to fish out of? Pensacola, Destin, Orange Beach, other? What are you interested in fishing for?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey good morning,

Thank you so much for the kind words and the referrals! I charge $250 on "for hire" trips. I am very knowledgeable in bottom fishing and trolling and of course all types of inshore fishing. 

I do have a lot to learn still in deep dropping and blue water types of fishing. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at anytime!


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Capt. Brad, do you operate out of Destin/FWB as well?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

salty_dawg said:


> Capt. Brad, do you operate out of Destin/FWB as well?


I do well inshore in Destin but I am not very familiar with wrecks and gulf fishing areas out of there. But yes Sir, I do a few for hire trips a year that way!


----------

